# Recommend me a shedding/comb for a Husky please :)



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

I own a large furminator, but it must be just for the undercoat....... 

Is this sound advice? Brush your Siberian Husky twice a week with a slicker brush, followed by combing with a coarse or medium steel comb. 

Can someone show me a good example for these? Thanks!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Your ideal slicker is going to be firm, NOT soft. You want less pins, but firm pins...not tons of soft pins as that won't sink down to the skin. Most new slickers are sharp, don't worry about that when you are slicker shopping. Just brush the concrete sidewalk at home for a few to dull them up. Here is my favorite slicker, but cannot be bought "over the counter". 

http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=TK256023

Any a greyhound comb will work for you. It has both medium and coarse teeth. A rake is a good choice too if your dog is very thick coated and you have a hard time getting the comb thru. You can rake first, then comb. My favorite "deshedding" comb.

http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=CSB1042T


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Your ideal slicker is going to be firm, NOT soft. You want less pins, but firm pins...not tons of soft pins as that won't sink down to the skin. Most new slickers are sharp, don't worry about that when you are slicker shopping. Just brush the concrete sidewalk at home for a few to dull them up. Here is my favorite slicker, but cannot be bought "over the counter".
> 
> http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=TK256023
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to see


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Greyhound comb works best  I have tried them all, own them all...and the one that I like the best is greyhound...it gets all the way to the skin without irritating the skin, and gets out the "chunks" of fur easily. And its the one that the dogs hate the least...it doesn't hurt them like some of the other ones do...I usually brush them when they are already sleeping or laying down, and they just think I'm petting them. 

I don't bother with any sort of "schedule" or "ritual"...I brush them when they've been running in the weeds or if they seem dirty (as brushing helps get all that stuff loose, and it falls out naturally), or if they are just looking tired enough to not move for me  

I do try to trim nails once a week. and usually a short brushing is included, but not always. 

No amount of brushing you do will ever get them to "stop" shedding, though. You can contain it a little, but there will always be fur  you get used to it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

During coat blows, I use the furminator. The rest of the time, a combination of a comb (like the one linked above) and a slicker brush.


----------

